# Developmental Delay in the Desert



## PhilinYuma (Oct 28, 2008)

Help me! Help me!

Only three weeks into this hobby, and I already have a Disturbing Problem. I hope that you experienced folks can help me.

The problem: When I looked at the top left corner of my last post, I found that I am an "ootheca", which is very disturbing news at my age.

Basic facts: I was spawned in 1938 in southeast England, where the temperature always drops below freezing in the winter (at least before Global Warming. It might be subtropical now).

I was raised indoors (it was fashionable then) and never underwent diapuse, or if I did, I didn't notice.

I cannot find myself in any mantid checklist.

I know that I am fertile (there should be an emoticon here).

Questions:

Any idea as to species? I asked a friend (a nasty old man; we get along just great) and he suggested Vacuocephalus presbyfarticus, but I could not find it anywhere. He then suggested that the original name might be a "no man nuke 'em" or some such and that I should try Edentulus cavillator, but I couldn't find that either. Is that real Greek, Orin, and if so, does it help with the identification?

I shower twice a day to keep the desert sand out of my ears. Is that as good as misting?

Is it too late to try to induce diapause? My friend suggested that I could spend a month in his freeezer chest, but wouldn't that be too cold?

Clearly, I am still (barely) viable. Can anyone guess when I will hatch?

Thanks in advance for your much needed help and advice.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 28, 2008)

...and I guess double-posting won't hurt your development


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 28, 2008)

Amusing, but doesn't belong here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 28, 2008)

-Asa said:


> Amusing, but doesn't belong here.


Thanx, Asa. I wondered about that but couldn't find a topic discussion for "halfassed humor". Breeding and nymph care?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 1, 2008)

Shoot! I have just realized that I hatched, and I didn't feel a thing! Hibiscusmile's fruit flies had better get here soon!


----------



## kamakiri (Nov 2, 2008)

First you have to stop being a 'spiderling'  

...then you can eat!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 2, 2008)

This information can be found in the Announcements section (in the post topic "Member Ranks"), but I've pasted it here for your convenience.

ootheca 0

1st instar 20

2nd instar 40

3rd instar 60

4th Instar 100

5th instar 150

6th instar 225

7th instar 350

Mantis 500

Flower Mantis 750

Unicorn Mantis 1000

Dead Leaf Mantis 2000

Ghost Mantis 3000

Devil's Flower Mantis 4000

Orchid Mantis 5000

Enigmatic Mantis 10000

But I see that you have your walking legs now. Reminds me of the riddle that goes something like...

What starts out on four legs, then shortly transitions to walking on two, and finally ends its life on three?


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 2, 2008)

Peter said:


> But I see that you have your walking legs now. Reminds me of the riddle that goes something like...What starts out on four legs, then shortly transitions to walking on two, and finally ends its life on three?


easy



Spoiler



a human, baby, adult, old with walking stick.


----------

